# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Η Οδύσσεια του Caller ID

## PhillipMorris

Η Οδύσσεια του Caller ID

Παρακάτω περιγράφω τις περιπέτειές μου για το πολυπόθητο Caller ID
ελληνιστί αναγνώριση κλήσεων σε απλές τηλεφωνικές γραμμές.

Στην δουλειά μου διατηρώ 3 απλές PSTN τηλεφωνικές γραμμές. Σκέφτηκα
πως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να κάνω μια μικρή εφαρμογή για την καταγραφή
των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών που με καλούν και να την συνδέσω με την βάση
δεδομένων των πελατών μου έτσι ώστε όταν κάποιος με καλεί μαζί με
τον αριθμό του να φαίνεται και το όνομά του.

Είχα αρκετά PCI και εξωτερικά modem απο παλιά, τα ξέθαψα και το
βάσανο ξεκίνησε. Δοκίμασα για αρχή, πάνω απο 10 PCI εσωτερικά modem
όπως US Robotics, Crypto, Diamond, Smartlink με διάφορα chipsets
όπως Motorola, Agere, Conexant. Με μια λέξη, τζίφος. Caller ID
πουθενά. Όλα οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στη δουλειά, φθηνές και ακριβές
έχουν αναγνώριση κλήσεων, δείχνουν τον αριθμό κανονικά και κανένα
modem δεν μπορεί. Κόντευα να τρελαθώ.

Χρησιμοποιόντας το HyperTerminal των Windows και μετά από αρκετό
ψάξιμο στο Internet βρήκα ότι η εντολή που με ενδιαφέρει για την
ενεργοποίηση του Caller ID στο modem είναι η AT+VCID=1 (καθώς και
άλλες παρεμφερείς όπως AT#CID=1). Παρακολουθώντας από το HyperTerminal
την COM Port του εκάστοτε modem που δοκίμαζα, έβλεπα κατά την κλήση
μόνο τα RING, RING και όχι τα πολυπόθητα DATA που με ενδιαφέρουν.
Δοκίμασα και 2-3 εξωτερικά σειριακά modem των US Robotics & Crypto
αλλά τίποτα. Έστειλα mail στην ελληνική Crypto ρωτώντας αν κάποιο από
τα modem τους υποστηρίζει Caller ID αλλά απάντηση δεν έλαβα.
Δεν το βάζω κάτω και με οδηγό το Google βρίσκω ΑΥΤΟ το εξωτερικό
modem που υποσχόταν πολλά. Το παρήγγειλα, το πήρα, το έστησα. Τζίφος
again. RING, RING, RING στο HyperTerminal αλλά Caller ID Data καπούτ.

Με την βοήθεια του αμερικάνου που παράγει το παραπάνω modem, βρήκα
(βάσει αυτής της σελίδας http://www.artofhacking.com/files/OB-FAQ.HTM)
ότι στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούμε την κωδικοποίηση ETSI FSK ενώ στην
Αμερική έχουν Bellcore FSK. Ψάχνοντας περισσότερο βρήκα ότι οι
κωδικοποιήσεις Caller ID είναι τρεις :
DTMF
Bellcore FSK
ETSI FSK
Χωρίς να ξέρω αν η πηγή των προβλημάτων μου είναι αυτή η κωδικοποίηση
δοκίμασα ότι πιο παλιό, φθηνό, κινέζικο τηλέφωνο έπιανα στα χέρια μου.
Όλα μα όλα τα τηλέφωνα έδειχναν ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ το αριθμό που με
καλεί.
Βρήκα μια εταιρία στην Taiwan 
(http://www.artech.com.tw/showdetail.php?id=108&lang=EN)
που πιστεύω ότι έχει αυτό που χρειάζομαι.
Έναν μετατροπέα-επιλογέα της κωδικοποίησης του Caller ID. Έστειλα
αρκετά mail αλλά απάντηση περιμένω ακόμη. Τζίφος και από εκεί.
Συνεχίζοντας επίμονα την αναζήτησή μου, έπεσα πάνω σε συσκευές που
καταγράφουν την τηλεφωνική συνομιλία και είχαν και Caller ID (Call
Voice Recorders). Οι συσκευές αυτές εκτός του ότι είναι πολύ ακριβές
(η φθηνότερη κάνει 250 δολάρια) ήταν αμερικανιές και φοβήθηκα και
την λάθος κωδικοποίηση.
Εν τέλει, βρήκα μια ελληνική εταιρία (http://www.safe-shop.gr/product_info...products_id=94)
η οποία είχα μια παρόμοια συσκευή φωνητικής καταγραφής των κλήσεων
καθώς και αναγνώρισης του αριθμού που σε καλεί. Αν και ακριβούτσικη,
την πήρα και αυτήν. Ω του θαύματος, αυτή η συσκευή μπόρεσε να μου
δείξει το Caller ID. Δεν μπορώ να πω βέβαια ότι με εντυπωσίασε το
software που την ακολουθεί γιατί έχει πρωτόγονο interface, μόνο αγγλικά
και κινέζικα μενού, και το κυριότερο δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ως import
όλους τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς των πελατών μου και θα πρέπει να τους
αποθηκεύσω έναν-έναν από την αρχή.

Με ανάκατες σκέψεις λοιπόν αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ όλα τα παραπάνω
μήπως κάποιος από όλους εσάς γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο. Παρακαλώ
καταθέστε τις σκέψεις σας, έστω την παραμικρή ιδέα μήπως και βγάλω
άκρη στην οδύσσεια του Caller ID.
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές post.

----------


## worthapp

Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις κάτι πιό εύκολο?

http://www.asterisk-forum.gr/index.p...tid=18&id=1205

----------


## PhillipMorris

Ευχαριστώ, το asterisk το είχα δοκιμάσει και παλιότερα.
Ψάχνω μια λύση για Windows.
Αν δεν τα καταφέρω ίσως να γυρίσω εκεί.

----------


## you

Δε χρειαζεσαι αλλο υπολογιστη για asterisk
 Απο windoze κατεβασε Vmware Server ειναι Free κ μπορεις να βαλεις οσους εικονικους υπολογιστες θες

----------


## PhillipMorris

...και πως θα μπορέσω να συνδέσω σε εικονική μηχανή το modem ;
Θα το δει ;
Όλα αυτά τα παλιά modems που έχω υποστηρίζονται ;
Κι αν υποστηρίζονται, ενω στα Windows δεν έδειχναν το Caller ID, στο Asterisk θα το δείξουν ;

Όπως και να έχει, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pts

Μπορώ να σου προτείνω το US Robotics USR415630B που κάνει αναγνώριση κλήσης με το AT+VCID=1.

Όμως αυτές είναι λύσεις τις προηγούμενης πενταετίας. Σήμερα υπάρχει το Asterisk που με φοβερή ευκολία κάνεις και αυτό αλλά και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεσαι modem αλλά μια κάρτα που μπορείς να προμηθευτείς από το site της digium. Θα σε συμβούλευα λοιπόν να κινηθείς προς τα εκεί. Θα γλυτώσεις από πάρα πολύ κόπο.

----------


## PhillipMorris

Αυτό το US Robotics που λες, πωλείται κάπου ;
Έχεις δικό σου ; Το πουλάς ;

Edit
Βρήκα κι αυτό...
http://www.pccallerid.co.uk/body.cfm
Είμαι πολύ άτυχος γιατί ούτε και αυτοί απαντούν σε email.

----------


## prodromosfan

ρε phillipMorris τι windows εχεις; 
επειδη σε μενα σε xp pro sp3 εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου καμια 5αρα μοντεμ και όλα εμφανιζαν τον αριθμό.
Και μιλάμε για απλά pci 56K motorola/agere, motorola/conehand και ενα crypto δεν θυμαμαι τι chipset ειχε.

Και μιλάμε όλα χωρις εξτρα εντολές
με παροχους διαδοχικα OTE pstn, Netone (voip) & Cyta (voip) επισης. 

Το μεγαλυτερο μπερδεμα σε αυτα ειναι οι drivers οπου πρεπει να βριες τους σωστους. 

Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση αν ανοιξεις τον dialer των windows και καλεσεις τη γραμμη σου 
σου βγαζει αριθμό;

Μηπως, λέω μήπως φταίει το λογισμικο που προσπαθεις να τα περασεις απο τη βαση δεδομενων;
-Αν και νομιζω οτι και αυτο απλό είναι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν βαση το ενσωματομενο στα windows address book

----------


## PhillipMorris

Δεν φταίνε τα Windows φίλε.
Έχω XP SP3 σε 2 μηχανάκια και 7 σε ένα τρίτο.
Δοκίμασα παντού. Μέχρι και το modem του laptop.
Στο λογισμικό δεν έφτασα ακόμη. Αφού δεν έχω αναγνώριση τι να το κάνω το λογισμικό.
Τώρα αυτό που λες με τον Dialer πως να το κάνω ; Με 2 modem ;

Τουλάχιστον αν έβρισκα ένα modem που να έδειχνε σίγουρα τον αριθμό
θα το δοκίμαζα για να δω αν φταίει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## prodromosfan

start->run 
πληκτρολογεις dialer 
και πρεπει να σου εμφανιστει ο τηλεφωνητης

----------


## PhillipMorris

Το δοκίμασα κι αυτό.
Κάλεσα στο κινητό μου και εμφανίστηκε ο αριθμός.
Την ίδια γραμμή δεν μπορώ σαφώς να την καλέσω.
Καμμία άλλη ιδέα ;

----------


## prodromosfan

εννοουσα να παρεις απο το κινητο σου προς τον αριθμο που εχεις συνδεσει στο μοντεμ
με ανοιχτο αυτο το προγραμμα.
θα βγει μια ειδοποιηση που θα λεει κλήση:-αριθμος-

----------


## sdikr

Παλιότερα τέτοια προβλήματα είχα με διάφορα προγράμματα,  τότε την λύση την είχα βρει με ενα Bitware κάτι,  (ενώ το Modem έδινε αναγνώριση *όχι σε Hyperterminal*  )

----------


## PhillipMorris

@prodromosfan
Γράφει 'Άγνωστος Καλών'.

@sdikr
Bitwate τι ; Modem ή άλλη συσκευή ;

----------


## sdikr

> @prodromosfan
> Γράφει 'Άγνωστος Καλών'.
> 
> @sdikr
> Bitwate τι ; Modem ή άλλη συσκευή ;


bitware fax κάτι (πρόγραμμα)  που συνεργάζεται με Modem για την αναγνώριση

----------


## PhillipMorris

WinFax Pro μήπως λεγόταν ;
Το είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε κι εγώ.

----------


## sdikr

> WinFax Pro μήπως λεγόταν ;
> Το είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε κι εγώ.


οχι αυτό ήταν derlina, norton, symantec
μιλάω για το  http://www.spyfind.com/bitware.html

----------


## PhillipMorris

Εντελώς τυχαία βρήκα αυτό
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65750
Τι πρέπει να κάνω ;
Να συνδέσω μια απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή PSTN πάνω στο Fritz ;

----------


## turboirc

Χρόνια μετά το ίδιο ψάχνω. Ένα USB modem που να δίνει caller id για την cyta.

----------


## pstratos

Υπάρχουν ακόμα modems? Αν βρεις (στα βιομηχανικά) crypto access 3 (είναι σειριακό όμως) έπαιζε αναγνώριση με το ενσωματωμένο πρόγραμμα fax των XP. ταν η γραμμη χτύπαγε εβγαινε κάτω δεξια παραθυράκι με τον αριθμό καλούντος

----------


## turboirc

Modem υπαρχει, αλλα δεν υποστηριζει το ελληνικο συστημα.

----------


## maliakkas

Μετά από πολύ διάβασμα και προσπάθεια να κάνω ένα Lenovo USB Modem να εμφανίσει το caller ID το πέτυχα με τον παρακάτω τρόπο:

*AT+GCI=42

AT+VCID=1*

το πρώτο αλλάζει το country σε 42 (Germany) . Η ρύθμιση +GCI=46 για Ελλάδα δεν παίζει, ενώ η Γερμανία κυβερνά και τα τηλέφωνα!.
Το παραθέτω έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει έστω και μια λύση στο θέμα έστω και καθυστερημένα

----------


## turboirc

Δύο modem usb που έχω, δεν κατάφεραν να δουλέψουν με τη Cyta.

Εχω πάρει αυτό

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sell-DTMF-F...gAAOSwYGNZlVLB

και δουλεύει, αλλά αυτόνομα.

----------


## konstantinos_k

My two cents σε ένα όντως παλιό θέμα αλλά ποιός ξέρει, ίσως βοηθήσει κάποιον η ανάρτησή μου.
Σε ΟΤΕ ενεργοποίησα επιτυχώς caller id σε usb modem Trendnet tfm-561u συνδεδεμένο σε raspberry pi 1, το οποίο εδώ και 5 χρόνια έπαιζε το ρόλο fax server. Λίγες δοκιμές μέσω minicom, λίγο διάβασμα στα docs του hylafax και διαπίστωσα ότι οι πληροφορίες του caller id καταχωρούνται στο /var/log/daemon.log. Ήταν μετά μόνο θέμα χρόνου να γράψω ένα bash script που να ελέγχει την τελευταία σχετική με caller id καταχώρηση στο daemon.log και να μου στέλνει mail σε κάθε νέα κλήση. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο παραπάνω που πρότεινε την εντολή αλλαγής χώρας για το caller id. Το κάθε τι, όσο μικρή πληροφορία κι αν είναι, βοηθάει.
Επόμενο βήμα μου είναι να κάνω με κάποιο τρόπο αναζήτηση του αριθμού που έχω πλέον στη διάθεσή μου στις επαφές του gmail, ώστε να εμφανίζεται και όνομα καλούντος (επιβεβαιωμένο).

----------


## netblues

Παντως με asterisk κανουμε ηδη lookup στο 11888.
Γενικοτερα ο οτε εχει περασει σε voip. Καταργεις ολα αυτα, συνδεεις απευθειας τη γραμμη σε raspbx και εχεις και το callerid...

----------


## konstantinos_k

Ευχαριστώ για το παραπάνω σχόλιο. Δεν περίμενα κάποια συνέχεια τόσο γρήγορα. Μιας και προέκυψε ωστόσο να σε ρωτήσω το εξής, επειδή δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα σχετικός από τηλεφωνία. 

Κατ' αρχάς βλέπω με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση ότι το lookup από asterisk στο 11888 γίνεται με php script (λογικό), του οποίου τη λειτουργικότητα θα μπορούσα να αντιγράψω στο τρέχον setup του γραφείου. 

.... το οποίο όπως ανέφερα έχει ως εξής: RPi1 με usb modem πάνω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή, την οποία παίρνει από Speedport Entry 2i router του ΟΤΕ (ήδη voip). 
Όταν λοιπόν αναφέρεις ότι "καταργείς όλα αυτά" και ό,τι "συνδέεις απ' ευθείας τη γραμμή σε raspbx", αν θέλω να φτιάξω αυτό το setup στο σπίτι υποθέτω ότι κι εκεί πρέπει να έχω raspberry με usb modem για να συνδεθώ σε τηλεφωνική γραμμή και να έρθει η πληροφορία του caller id μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου ring? Ή επειδή πλέον έχουμε voip αρκεί η ethernet σύνδεση στο voip router και έρχεται πλέον δι' αυτής της οδού η πληροφορία; Παύει δηλαδή η ανάγκη για modem? Ποιά είναι η έννοια του "απ΄ευθείας";

----------


## jkoukos

Στήνεις Asterisk (RasPBX) στο Raspberry, ζητάς και παίρνεις τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας από την Cosmote, απενεργοποιείς την τηλεφωνία στο Speedport και την ρυθμίζεις στο RasPBX.
Ούτε USB modem, ούτε ειδικά script για το caller id κλπ. Κατευθείαν ψηφιακό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

----------

